# Student sucht Hardware



## davethebrave. (22. November 2009)

Hallo liebe Community!

Im Rahmen meines Studiums benötige ich 2 neue technische Geräte. Zum einen einen Drucker/Scanner/Kopierer (alles in einem) und zum anderen eine kleine Cam zum fotografieren und Videos aufnehmen!

Der Drucker/Scanner/Kopierer sollte:

- preiswert sein  (< 80 / besser < 50) kein Geld 
- und nicht zuuu riesig sein

Die Cam sollte:

- klein und dünn sein
- ebenfalls preiswert sein (< 50)
- gute Auflösung für große Fotos

Welche Geräte könnt ihr mir mit diesen Informationen empfehlen?

Vielen Dank schonmal, Dave


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2009)

ne cam für unter 50€ kannst du vergessen...  also, es gibt welche... aber... naja... 

zB Rollei Compactline 50 Digitalkamera blau: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto
Easypix V512 style: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto


multifunktionsdrucker zB HP DeskJet F2280, Tinte (CB683A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Amazon.de: Günstige Preise bei Elektronik & Foto, DVD, Musik, Bücher, Games, Spielzeug & mehr  du musst aber bedenken, das preiswerte geräte oft teuer bei den laufenden kosten sind. schau da mal lieber, zB ob die getrennte patronen haben oder nicht.


----------



## Gast12348 (23. November 2009)

Wie herbboy schon sagte, bei so Multifunktionsgeräten in der niedersegment preisklasse ist das immer so ne sache, es ist nicht selten das die Patronen fast so viel kosten wie das gesammte gerät. 

Der drucker den Herbboy rausgesucht hat ist nen gutes beispiel. kost keine 50€ das teil, und die patronen zusammen liegen irgendwo zwischen 20-25€ also fast die hälfte von dem was das gerät im ganzen wert ist. Investier da lieber mehr geld und acht vor dem kauf drauf was die ersatz patronen für das gerät kosten. 

Bei ner Cam zu diesen preis wirste auch nix gescheites finden, in dieser preisklasse wirst eh nur irgendwelche billig Cams finden mit pseudo MPix angaben die nur durch interpolieren zu stande kommen und dementsprechend ne misserable quali liefern.


----------



## derLordselbst (23. November 2009)

Für die Preisklasse bei den Kompletteinheiten kann ich Dir auch keine Empfehlung geben. 

Ich habe in den letzten Jahren 4 oder 4Billigdrucker für Freunde entsorgt, die nach zweimal Patronenwechsel die Schnauze gestrichen voll davon hat, dass bei miserabler Qualität ein Satz Patronen mehr kostet als der Neupreis des Druckers. Als Student wirst Du doch einiges drucken und durch Billig-Drucker ruiniert werden.

Mein Minimalvorschlag wäre der Canon MP550.

Ich würde alllerdings anders vorgehen und mir erst einen Canon IP4600 kaufen und später noch einen brauchbaren Flachbettscanner.

Zwar ist damit das Kopieren mühsamer, aber wenn eins von beiden kaputt ist, kann man es auch einzeln tauschen (ein Scanner hält wesentlich länger als ein Drucker). Dazu ist die Qualität gerade beim Scanner um Klassen besser.


----------



## davethebrave. (23. November 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ne cam für unter 50€ kannst du vergessen...  also, es gibt welche... aber... naja...
> 
> zB Rollei Compactline 50 Digitalkamera blau: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto
> Easypix V512 style: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto
> ...





dfence schrieb:


> Wie herbboy schon sagte, bei so Multifunktionsgeräten in der niedersegment preisklasse ist das immer so ne sache, es ist nicht selten das die Patronen fast so viel kosten wie das gesammte gerät.
> 
> Der drucker den Herbboy rausgesucht hat ist nen gutes beispiel. kost keine 50€ das teil, und die patronen zusammen liegen irgendwo zwischen 20-25€ also fast die hälfte von dem was das gerät im ganzen wert ist. Investier da lieber mehr geld und acht vor dem kauf drauf was die ersatz patronen für das gerät kosten.
> 
> Bei ner Cam zu diesen preis wirste auch nix gescheites finden, in dieser preisklasse wirst eh nur irgendwelche billig Cams finden mit pseudo MPix angaben die nur durch interpolieren zu stande kommen und dementsprechend ne misserable quali liefern.



Danke für die schnellen Antworten!
Hmm so wies aussieht muss ich meine Vorstellungen da ein bisschen korrigieren 

Naja es gibt ja noch Weihnachten 

Ab welchem Preis bekommt man denn was ordentliches? Gibts spezielle Produkte die da zu empfehlen sind?

Vielen Dank, Dave


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2009)

also, so 80€ würd ich schon mind. investieren in nen multifunktionsdrucker - dann hast du auch 5-6 jahre was von dem gerät. die von brother sind auch recht gut. 


bei ner cam würde, wenn du in aller regel nur normale fotogröße ausdruckst, eine für um die 100€ passen. und da kann eine mit 5MP besser sein als eine mit 10MP. wenn du aber öfter zB DIN A4 braucht, könnte das schwer sein für nur 100€...  oder reicht dir schon die qualität von fotos eines 150€-handys aus?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (23. November 2009)

ich hab mir für 104€ von Samsung nen sw laserdrucker mit kopiere/scanner bestellt..

bei planet4one.de 

(in schwarz..  )


----------



## davethebrave. (23. November 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, so 80€ würd ich schon mind. investieren in nen multifunktionsdrucker - dann hast du auch 5-6 jahre was von dem gerät. die von brother sind auch recht gut.
> 
> 
> bei ner cam würde, wenn du in aller regel nur normale fotogröße ausdruckst, eine für um die 100€ passen. und da kann eine mit 5MP besser sein als eine mit 10MP. wenn du aber öfter zB DIN A4 braucht, könnte das schwer sein für nur 100€...  oder reicht dir schon die qualität von fotos eines 150€-handys aus?





derLordselbst schrieb:


> Für die Preisklasse bei den Kompletteinheiten kann ich Dir auch keine Empfehlung geben.
> 
> Ich habe in den letzten Jahren 4 oder 4Billigdrucker für Freunde entsorgt, die nach zweimal Patronenwechsel die Schnauze gestrichen voll davon hat, dass bei miserabler Qualität ein Satz Patronen mehr kostet als der Neupreis des Druckers. Als Student wirst Du doch einiges drucken und durch Billig-Drucker ruiniert werden.
> 
> ...



@Herbboy

Eigentlich gucke ich mir die Fotos meistens am PC an 
Sollte ein Cam sein, die man überall mit hin nehmen kann und die auch aus der Ferne gute Fotos und Vids macht (z.B. auf einem Konzert) 

@derLordselber

Danke für die Empfehlungen! Das Canon Multi Gerät sieht doch schonmal richtig gut aus! Ich hoffe dort gibts das Problem mit den teuren Patronen / oft wechseln nicht!?

Die andere Varriante klingt zwar auch sehr gut, aber ist nichts für meinen Geldbeutel


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2009)

gute videos auf nem konzert kannst du eh vergessen für so nen preis. allein weil dann die tontechnik bei so ner billigstcam nix kann, entweder viel zu leise oder sie übersteuert total, sobald es lauter als "lautes reden" ist. und gard auf die ferne schaffst du es sowieso nicht, die cam still genug zu halten. bewegst deine hand zB um 2grad, das bild aber wandert quasi um 15m weg... 

schau dich lieber mal um, was für cams deine kumpels haben und ob dir so eine dann reichen würde, und dann: was so eine kostet...


----------



## Feuerreiter (24. November 2009)

Oder kauf dir eine gebrauchte, da kriegt man für relativ wenig Geld schon sehr gute Cams.


----------



## rebel4life (28. November 2009)

Rollei ist zwar gut, aber für 50€, naja, ich weiß nicht. Meine hat dank Vorführmodell 160€ gekostet und das war im Jahr 2004, die ist mehrmals heruntergefallen und macht trotzdem noch gute Bilder (bis auf ein paar Polarisationsfehler -.- ), ich würde aber eine neue Casio oder so mit Lithium Ionen Akku vorziehen, denn da schafft man wesentlich mehr Bilder mit ner Akkuladung.

Für ein Konzert muss die Kamera a) gut scharf stellen können, b) auch mit dunklen Lichtverhältnissen zurecht kommen können, c) schnell die Helligkeit anpassen können (viele Bands haben Flammenstöße etc.), d) einen externen Audioeingang haben und zudem sollte sie noch ne hohe Akkulaufzeit und Stoßfestigkeit haben. Bekommt man für 50€ nicht, das mit dem Mikro könnte man noch hinbasteln, ist für den Laien jedoch nichts.

->In diversen Foren erscheinen kurz nach den Konzerten immer Filme, welche mit sehr guten Kameras und in FullHD aufgenommen sind, deswegen würde ich da gar nicht erst mit selber filmen anfangen, denn spätestens bei der nächsten wall of death ist die Kamera hin. 

Bei Multifunktionsgeräten sind die von Canon, HP oder Brother im unteren Preissegment interessant, von Lexmark solltest du die Finger lassen und bei den Patronen umbedingt darauf achten, dass es kompatible gibt oder man nachfüllen kann (chips können das verhindern).


----------

